# What's funnier?



## jvanbusk

(1) Indiana fans that think they are somehow going to beat the Kings for the title this year?

or

(2) New Jersey fans that think they are somehow going to beat the Kings for the title this year?

(Kings will be lucky to be in the finals anyway, IMO)

Personally, I'm all for optimism, but there is something called realism. The Western Conference is so far ahead of the Eastern Conference right now, it's not even funny. I think (1) is funnier because they haven't proven anything in terms of being even an Eastern Conference powerhouse yet they think they will win the championship.

I'm also going to make the bold prediction that since the Lions added team speed over the offseason we are going to win 12 games and defeat the Fins in the Super Bowl. :laugh:


----------



## Brian.

I think the pacers fans thinking they are going to be in the finals is funnier than the nets. I mean the Nets were in the finals last year and made there team better with the signing of rogers and the trade for Mutombo assuming he still has enough in him. I don't think the kings will be in the finals next year either. Your prediction for the lions was ludacris though we all know they are going to win 14 games and play the steelers in the superbowl :laugh:.


----------



## MadFace

*pacers is the funnier thought*

I am will say that the Lions defense will be top in the nation...they will win the championship handily .... and then joe paterno will finally retire.


Oh the DETROIT Lions...

They will go16-0 they won't allow a TD all year and will beat the Cinncinati Bengals in the super bowl

and marty will say " the bar is high" 50 million times


----------



## spartanfan2003

LOL! I Love Those Lions, But I Wouldn't Bet Any Of My Money On Them and BTW - Respect Your Elders And Let Me Have The Wallace Avitar.


----------



## #7

You guys over achieved. Indiana's Roster looks a whole lot better than yours.


----------



## Brian.

Yes the pacers roster is probably more talented than the pistons but that doesn't mean anything. Unfortunetaly talent alone does not win anything in the league. Just look at the milwakuee bucks or the portland jailblazzers. Two of the more talented teams in the league the bucks couldn't even make the playoffs and portland got beat in the 1st round. So who cares if the pacers are more talented unless they play good d and play as a team they won't be better than the pistons.


----------



## #7

You Piston fans act as if your team is a dominant team in the east. The Pacers started to Gel during the playoffs and they should be pretty good if they take that in to next season. They made a trade during the middle of the season so the team chemistry was messed up. With Jamaal Tinsley in the best shape he has ever been in they should really improve. Al Harrington will also be back and Jermaine O'neal is adding a lot more to his game. They have as much of a chance as the Pistons do at winning the East.


----------



## Brian.

> You Piston fans act as if your team is a dominant team in the east


Well we were the #2 seed we won 50 games and the divison the team got better at arguable its weakest spot (pg). So why aren't we a dominate team in the east?


----------



## #7

Chauncey Billups is good but he is not pushing any team over the top. One of your biggest problems is scoring that will eventually catch up with the Pistons.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>#7</b>!
> Chauncey Billups is good but he is not pushing any team over the top. One of your biggest problems is scoring that will eventually catch up with the Pistons.


And it did in the celtics series but we have this kid named memhet okur who is suppose to be kinda like a Dirk nowitzki in the sense that he is a tall guy (about 7 ft) and can shoot the ball from anywhere on the court but we will see. BTW Do you think that Isiah is doing a good job coaching the pacers?


----------



## #7

The Pacers were rebuilding the past 2 seasons and they still made the playoffs so i think he has done a decent job. I think this season is the season he really has to prove that he is a good coach and if he does not he is gone.


----------



## ATLien

Piston fans are ones to be talking. 

I compared the Hawks to the Pistons the other week and y'all say Terry is better than Billups by a little bit while Big Ben is better than SAR by miles.


----------



## MadFace

*Nah we don't talk a LOT of ....stuff*

we have a solid team they play defense. Who said they were dominant.? the east is wide open. I am sick of people disreguarding a team that was 2nd in the conference lost NOBODY, and made improvements (possibly) better than anybody in the conference except maybe for the nets 
What kills me are the teams ( Atlanta The Clips and the Bulls) who fans say they are so good... and yet didn't make the playoffs last year. Hey I am a Diehard Piston fan as much as anybody else. But last year at this time I wasn't talking about how potentially great the Pistons would be. yes those clubs have improved.,but they have to at least make the playoffs to truly start talking about how Great yoiu team is. You still are starting off lottery teams. Make the playoffs this year ( atlanta and the clips maybe...the bulls i don't know).


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>#7</b>!
> You Piston fans act as if your team is a dominant team in the east. The Pacers started to Gel during the playoffs and they should be pretty good if they take that in to next season. They made a trade during the middle of the season so the team chemistry was messed up. With Jamaal Tinsley in the best shape
> he has ever been in they should really improve. Al Harrington will also be back and Jermaine O'neal is adding a lot more to his game. They have as much of a chance as the Pistons do at winning the East.


Pistons 2001-2002 season record: 50-32, #2 in the Eastern Conference, Central Division Champions.

Pacers 2001-2002 season record: 42-40, #8 in the Eastern Conference, squeaked into the playoffs. (Thanks to the Pistons beating Milwaukee might I add)

I've always been a huge Pistons supporter but after our 2000-2001 season (32-50), I did not come onto message boards and proclaim the Pistons had as much a chance at winning the East as Philadelphia or Milwaukee. It's great to have optimism...but sometimes it's in better taste to face realism. For the simple fact that the Pistons were a better team last year, and added key components in the offseason puts them in a better position to win the East than Indiana. 



> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>
> Piston fans are ones to be talking.
> 
> I compared the Hawks to the Pistons the other week and y'all say Terry is better than Billups by a little bit while Big Ben is better than SAR by miles.


"Terry is better than Billups by a little bit"

True.

"Big Ben is better than SAR by miles."

True again. What exactly is your point?


----------



## #7

The Pistons took advantage of a injured east. The Pacers have just as much of a chance as the Pistons. It is not like the Pistons are the Lakers of the East. A lot of teams have a chance to win the east and that is the bottom line. The Pistons had a better record last season but that does not mean you had the better team.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>#7</b>!
> The Pistons took advantage of a injured east. The Pacers have just as much of a chance as the Pistons. It is not like the Pistons are the Lakers of the East. A lot of teams have a chance to win the east and that is the bottom line. The Pistons had a better record last season but that does not mean you had the better team.


Usually a better record means a better team. You're right everybody does have a chance to win the East. It's just some teams have a better chance at this point. The Pistons finished second and made improvements in the offseason. The Pacers finished eighth. I'm sorry if I think that qualifies the Pistons as a better team at this point of time.


----------



## #7

When a lot of people see what your team did last season they usually say that team over achieved. They also say that the Pistons will not do as well as they did last season. I don't see a team that is going to dominate the east. The Pacers were a 8th seed but they were the youngest team to ever make the playoffs. They almost defeated the #1 seed. The Pistons struggled to defeat a Vince Carterless Raptors team and They did not by any means play well in the Playoffs. The Pacers brought in 4 new players in the middle of the season. They will have a good chance at winning the East. I don't even care to discuss this furthermore.


----------



## Bruno the Questionable

Then why are you?Let me put it another way;Oh I'm beginning to think that man has never found the words that could make you go away,that have the right amount of letters,just the right sound that could make you hear,make you see,that you are driving me out of my mind.What do you think you're going to accomplish.That we are going to see you for the true sage that you obviously must be and that we're going to change our allegience to Indiana as we watch all world Jonathan Bender lead the team to the first of a dynastic string of impressive championships?:laugh:


----------



## ATLien

jvanbusk, my point is that those are TWO VERRRRY biased statements and here you Piston fans are making fun of other biased fans. Kind of ironic, THAT is what I was pointing out.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>#7</b>!
> When a lot of people see what your team did last season they usually say that team over achieved. They also say that the Pistons will not do as well as they did last season. I don't see a team that is going to dominate the east. The Pacers were a 8th seed but they were the youngest team to ever make the playoffs. They almost defeated the #1 seed. The Pistons struggled to defeat a Vince Carterless Raptors team and They did not by any means play well in the Playoffs. The Pacers brought in 4 new players in the middle of the season. They will have a good chance at winning the East. I don't even care to discuss this furthermore.


I know you want to drop this but 



> When a lot of people see what your team did last season they usually say that team over achieved.


Actually who because I saw on espn.com early rankings and detroit was ranked #6 on that list. This goes back to detroit not having star power we don't have guys that make sportscenter that often except when ben wallace blocks Jermaine O neals shot in to the third row or any other pf for that matter. So the average fan who doesn't watch a lot of pistons games don't understand how they win and think they are "lucky".



> I don't see a team that is going to dominate the east.


 Actually barring injuries the nets will.


----------



## #7

> Originally posted by <b>Bruno the Questionable</b>!
> Then why are you?Let me put it another way;Oh I'm beginning to think that man has never found the words that could make you go away,that have the right amount of letters,just the right sound that could make you hear,make you see,that you are driving me out of my mind.What do you think you're going to accomplish.That we are going to see you for the true sage that you obviously must be and that we're going to change our allegience to Indiana as we watch all world Jonathan Bender lead the team to the first of a dynastic string of impressive championchips?:laugh:



You do me a favor and learn how to spell Championship.:grinning: 
First of all you start a thread about what another teams fans are talking about that is pretty pathetic. You have some nerve I have heard some of the most biased things come out of the mouths of Piston fans. I will not start to talk about the players because I can't name more than 3 players from your team. Your team is not even the favorites to win the Central the Hornets are much better.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> jvanbusk, my point is that those are TWO VERRRRY biased statements and here you Piston fans are making fun of other biased fans. Kind of ironic, THAT is what I was pointing out.


I really don't see how it's biased to say that Jason Terry is a little bit better than Chauncey Billups. He is. Terry's still getting better and in time he will be a much better player.

I also don't see how it's biased to say Ben Wallace is much better than Shareef Abdur-Rahim. In my opinion he is. His defense is extraodinary. SAR went off on him one game for 50, but that was the only game in which someone scored that many points on Ben. Ben vowed not to allow this to happen again, and SAR scored either 6 or 8 points in the next game. Ben changes the game defensively.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>#7</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You do me a favor and learn how to spell Championship.:grinning:
> First of all you start a thread about what another teams fans are talking about that is pretty pathetic. You have some nerve I have heard some of the most biased things come out of the mouths of Piston fans. I will not start to talk about the players because I can't name more than 3 players from your team. Your team is not even the favorites to win the Central the Hornets are much better.


You talk about Pistons fans being biased? You cannont possibly be serious. The reason why this thread was started was because Indiana fans stated they think they were going to win the NBA title this year, and that's funny. If that isn't a biased statement, frankly I do not know what is. Since you can only name 3 players from the Pistons team, I don't see how you have any right saying ANY team is better than us. The fact that you don't know who is on our team, makes your opinion unqualified in my opinion.


----------



## ATLien

jvanbusk: A unbiased Pistons fan would say Jason Terry is alot better than Billups and Big Ben is a little better than SAR.

You can't say Billups' is even in Terry's class. They're both combo guards, but JT is a much better scorer and a much better ball handler.

Big Ben is an awesome defender, but you can't discount SAR's 20/10 consistancy. If you're going to say Big Ben's better fine, but he's not a LOT better..... just a little.

Use the right adjectives! 

(Sorry, this just bugs the hell out of me)


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> jvanbusk: A unbiased Pistons fan would say Jason Terry is alot better than Billups and Big Ben is a little better than SAR.
> 
> You can't say Billups' is even in Terry's class. They're both combo guards, but JT is a much better scorer and a much better ball handler.
> 
> Big Ben is an awesome defender, but you can't discount SAR's 20/10 consistancy. If you're going to say Big Ben's better fine, but he's not a LOT better..... just a little.
> 
> Use the right adjectives!
> 
> (Sorry, this just bugs the hell out of me)


Check Billups numbers for last year after Brandon went down with injury. His numbers were pretty good. Jason Terry is still improving. In time he will be alot better than Chauncey Billups. But, in my opinion, right now he isn't. He is better though, don't get me wrong.

I'll hold my opinion on Shareef vs. Ben until:

a) Shareef leads his team anywhere close to the playoffs. I just don't see him putting up the same numbers with the Big Dog in the backcourt, plus a healthy Theo.

or

b) Shareef leads the league in both blocks and rebounds in the same season. Something only 5 players in the history of the game have managed to do.

This is like comparing apples to oranges. I obviously feel that apples (defense, rebounding, and shotblocking) are more important while you think oranges (scoring) are more important. Bad analogy...I know.


----------



## #7

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> You talk about Pistons fans being biased? You cannont possibly be serious. The reason why this thread was started was because Indiana fans stated they think they were going to win the NBA title this year, and that's funny. If that isn't a biased statement, frankly I do not know what is. Since you can only name 3 players from the Pistons team, I don't see how you have any right saying ANY team is better than us. The fact that you don't know who is on our team, makes your opinion unqualified in my opinion.



Isn't that the Pacers board I believe they are allowed to say what they want. Whats funny is how you go and start a whole thread about what another teams fans are saying. I have watched the Pistons plenty of times even though it is hard to watch the Pistons play because they are a boring team to watch. Also hearing the Pistons fans say that Ben Wallace is the best big man in the east that is biased.


----------



## ATLien

jvanbusk: Reef will actually improve with Theo coming back and Big Dog healthy. SAR got doubled and even triple teamed almost every game, now he has someone besides Terry to pass to who can shoot.

And that's a bunch of crap about Reef needs to lead his team, Big Ben didn't exactly take the Pistons on his shoulder. It was a team effort, with great coaching and good role players.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>#7</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the Pacers board I believe they are allowed to say what they want. Whats funny is how you go and start a whole thread about what another teams fans are saying. I have watched the Pistons plenty of times even though it is hard to watch the Pistons play because they are a boring team to watch. Also hearing the Pistons fans say that Ben Wallace is the best big man in the east that is biased.


And this is the Pistons board. I think I have the right to say what I want about how funny I think something is. I'll take a boring team that WINS the central division any day. Name a better Eastern Conference power forward than Ben Wallace. I don't think there is one right now.




> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> 
> And that's a bunch of crap about Reef needs to lead his team, Big Ben didn't exactly take the Pistons on his shoulder. It was a team effort, with great coaching and good role players.


Even so, I'll take results over a "non-results". Shareef's teams have done just about nothing, which I can't really understand. We all saw what kind of player Bibby was. There should have been plenty of talent on those Grizzlies teams to atleast not be a bottom-dwelling team. Yes, the Piston's play a team oriented game that revolves around hard work and defense. The leader of that hard work and the player that sets the tone on defense is Ben Wallace. 

As it stands now, Shareef has proven nothing other than he can put up great numbers on below average teams. When a team of his makes the playoffs I will change my opinion, but as it stands right now, I feel Ben is the much better player and offers more to a team.


----------



## #7

I would take Jermaine, a healthy Mcdyess, Antoine Walker, Shareef they have an offensive game and good defensively. Ben Wallace is great defensively but he has no offensive game to speak of. For you to even start a thread about what another teams fans are talking about it must really bother you.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>#7</b>!
> I would take Jermaine, a healthy Mcdyess, Antoine Walker, Shareef they have an offensive game and good defensively. Ben Wallace is great defensively but he has no offensive game to speak of. For you to even start a thread about what another teams fans are talking about it must really bother you.


Nope, I just found it very humorous. 

Your opinion is as good as mine, but I'd take Ben over all 4 of the above players, especially Walker. I've listed reasons above why I feel Ben is better than SAR.

*EDIT* Also, Walker really isn't what I would call "good" defensively.


----------



## ATLien

How can you expect Shareef to go to the playoffs with scrubs like Hanno Mottola, Emanual Davis, Chris Crawford, Alan Henderson. All he had was Jason Terry.

And you say you'd rather have results than non-results, guess that means you'd rather have Derek Fisher than Steve Francis since Fisher has that so called "results" you say you want.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> How can you expect Shareef to go to the playoffs with scrubs like Hanno Mottola, Emanual Davis, Chris Crawford, Alan Henderson. All he had was Jason Terry.
> 
> And you say you'd rather have results than non-results, guess that means you'd rather have Derek Fisher than Steve Francis since Fisher has that so called "results" you say you want.


Steve Francis a first option superstar.
Derek Fisher is a role playing point guard.

Ben Wallace is a franchise player.
Shareef Abdur Rahim is a supposed franchise player.

Shareef had talent around him in Vancouver: Bibby and Dickerson. Those two are not scrubs.

Nazr and JT is a good form of support, but I guess we will find out this year. No excuses: he will have a very good supporting cast.


----------



## Bruno the Questionable

I wouldn't take Jermaine O'Neal,he seemed a little mentally unbalanced the last time I saw him play.:grinning:


----------



## ATLien

Uh, okay, IMO, neither Ben nor Reef are franchise players. But you're right no excuses this year, even if Theo isn't healthy, Mohammed is still equal to or better than most East centers.


----------

